# Goodbye, Little Yellow : (



## sueb2b (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm new and am having trouble posting in the right section. I have to go to bed - so tired - but feel the need to say goodbye to my feral friend 'little", who died yesterday. I just found out tonight. He was 10 years old, bless his heart!! such a long time to live outside. And, he was small and fragile ... we had to give him antibiotics somewhat regularly. He lived a long time with his colony siblings. He always followed his human feeders ... we all loved him because instead of running away, he liked to be near us. It's challenging feeding these ferals because they don't want contact so we have to respect that, but the urge to reach out and pet or hold is so strong. I just love them with my eyes and my voice.

Goodbye, Little Yellow. I hope you feel the joy and freedom of an unencumbered body. We will all miss you. Please watch over your friends tonight as they, surely, miss you most of all. Especially Solid One, as he is all alone now. Please help us find an answer, if you can, to the problem of relocation.

Goodnight, sweet love. Peaceful journeying ...


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your news. Rest in peace, Little Yellow.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is. Little yellow is lucky to have your love to carry with him to the other side. Rest peacefully little yellow, and know how loved and missed you are here by many!


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear of his passing. Never easy losing one of our furry friends.


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry about your loss! It's so hard to lose a beloved pet, and sometimes even harder than losing another person. But I'm sure he lived a great life.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! Sorry to hear that.  R.I.P Little Yellow.


----------



## Sunlight (May 31, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry for your lost.  I know how hard to lose a pet, who we loved.


----------

